
NSA_b_gone: A linux script to improve privacy on public wifi - duckfishdog
https://github.com/tobykurien/NSA_b_gone
======
evgen
I am not sure whether I should laugh or cry... This randomises your MAC and
hostname and then prevents outgoing connections. Unless you think the NSA is
running nmap on every public WiFi it does not even do what is printed on the
tin. I am trying to imagine what threat model this is trying to address and
why this particular set of options was chosen, as I can't see them being
particularly effective and the general annoyances of step three in the process
will tend to have this script nuked by the user within 72 hours.

------
LinuxBender
This may be a bit of a tangent; but if you wish for them to not watch your
traffic (as much), encapsulate all of your data in pictures. Oh, you think I
am about to suggest Stego? No way, super obvious!

You will need to get a volunteer or volunteers to help you create a few
thousand variations of tubgirl with different facial expressions and different
ingredients. There might be a couple folks that will watch those pictures
specifically, but most of them prefer the breast and penis pics that you are
all sexting back and forth. It won't stop all the snooping, but it will reduce
the number of people snooping dramatically.

Each facial expression represents a different utf-8 or utf-16 character. You
are going to need to make a LOT of pictures unless your messages are really
simple. Each different color fluid could represent different voice inflections
or perhaps a different character-set-of-the-day.

If I could get a volunteer, we could write the first "Hello World".

------
partycoder
NSA be gone? good luck with that. They define themselves as a "capabilities
oriented organization", and that basically translates into discovering and
hiding backdoors into everything.

------
pc2g4d
The trouble with a completely random hostname (or username---mine is pc2g4d
after all) is that they're used by few enough people, and when sufficiently
long are easily distinguished from non-random strings, that maybe they can
actually reduce anonymity.

For example, if you see the following pool of usernames:

    
    
      alice
      bob
      charlie
      W2zwAe3W9oVkRK9aSXWnTsxLj
    

And then in another context you see another pool of identifiers:

    
    
      doug
      erin
      filipa
      iA4PrG7jtp6hmNQNVDCqk36C
    

Which of these don't belong? It seems at least possible that the random
identifiers were generated by the same person, or at least the same type of
person.

The fact that an identifier provides no information is itself information. I
wouldn't be surprised if this could be a useful signal for linking accounts
that are meant to remain totally unlinked.

So totally random MAC addresses or hostnames could just cause you to stand
out.

------
45h34jh53k4j
Yeah, Nah;

Maybe something like this is more useful to you if you wish to control what
services have internet access: [https://github.com/subgraph/fw-
daemon](https://github.com/subgraph/fw-daemon)

------
westbywest
Considering that tracking also occurs based on browser cookies or even more
indirect methods, seems this tool's primary effectiveness would just be
deterring profiling by public wifi AP operators.

------
witty_username
To really improve privacy you should use Tor Browser and only HTTPS websites.

